# االى اصحاب الخبرة بقوانين العمل بالمملكه



## عادل مصطفى مصطفى (27 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخوتى سافرت الى السعودية بمهنة نجار مبانى عام واكتشفت اننى خدعت فى كل شىء
فقررت العودة وانهاء العقد بعد شهر من التعاقد ووفقنى الله سبحانه وتعالى الى التعاقد مع شركة كبيرة ومحترمة جدا لاننى حتى الان ما زلت انتظر اجراءات الخروج
ولكن خبرنى صاحب الشركة التى سوف تنهى عقدى انه مدة اقامتى سنه وشهرين لذا لن ادخل المملكه الا بعد سنة وشهرين لانه سوف يعيد الفيزة ويستخدمها لشخص اخر فهل هذا الكلام صحيح 
مع العلم انه لا يعرف باتفاقى مع الشركة الاخرى فهل هذا الكلام صحيح افيدونى جزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## unknownegypt (27 يوليو 2011)

ياباشا انزل عادي بس متقلوش انك راجع ولا تعرف حد من زمايلك وارجع على تاشيره جديده وغير الجواز ومفيش اي مشكله خالص بس متقلوش عشان ميرخمش


----------



## mohamed abdelhady (27 يوليو 2011)

توجد صفحة علي الفيس لتجميع المهندسين بالخارج لطرح مشاكلهم وحله هذه الصفحة باسم ...أتحاد مهندسين مصر بالخارج...من يرغب قي الاشترال اللينك بتاعه
http://www.facebook.com/pages/أتحاد-مهندسين-مصر-بالخارج/254999267843627


----------



## م كمال بدر (27 يوليو 2011)

شوف يا هندسة .... ربنا يوفقك لكل الخير .... احدثك عن تجربة شخصية لم يمر عليها سوي شهر ونصف ....
اولا : لابد ان تنهي عقدك بشكل رسمي ( وتحصل علي تأشيرة الخروج النهائي ) وبهذا يعتبر انهاء عقد .... وهنا تستطيع العودة بكل يسر ولا يشترط تغيير الجواز .... ولا يوجد ما يسمي باخلاء طرف او غيرة .... فتأشيرة الخروج النهائي تغني عم كل شيئ .... وبعد عودتك لا يستطيع احد ان يمسك بأذي ... لانك مشيت رسمي ... ولا تهتم باي كلام اخر .. مثل ... انتهاء الاقامة ... اخلاء طرف ... منع دخولك للبلاد .... او اي خزعبلات .... لا يحدث منع دخولك للبلاد الا اذا ثبت تجاوزك لقوانين العمل اولا ثم بنود عقدك ان كان متوافق مع قوانين العمل السعودية وهذا نادرا جدا ما يحدث .... وان يتم ذلك الاثبات في جهة رسمية وبعد تحقيق داخل الشركة وفي الجهة الرسمية ( مكتب العمل - الشرطة ) .... انزل مصر وتعالي علي التاشيؤة الجديدة واول ما تيجي السعودية روح لصاحب الشركة القديمة وخليه يطلب لك واحد شاي سكر زيادة .... وادعيللي


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (27 يوليو 2011)

الافضل انك تاخد تاشيره خروج نهائي زي ما قال المهندس كمال بدر أما اذا اصر علي عدم اعطائك تأشيره الخروج النهائي فحاول الا نعرفه بأنك راجع تاني وانزل مصر وغير الجواز وارجع تاني ناس كتير بتعمل كده و عادي من غير مشاكل بس ممكن لو عرف انك رجعت ممكن يقدم فيك شكوي لمكتب العمل وممكن يسكت


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (27 يوليو 2011)

عليك بالخروج النهائي ومفيش اي مشاكل لأنك لو نزلت مصر وغيرت الجواز ممكن يكتبو في الجواز الجديد رقم الجواز القديم وبالحالة ديت مش حتستفيد حاجة بس ما تقلقش كلو بيتظبط 

وربنا يوفقك


----------



## م/ياسر خليفة (28 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أولا اخي المهندس لازم تنهي التعاقد مع الشركة بطريقة رسمية و تحصل علي تأشيرة الخروج النهائي حتي تتمكن من العودة مرة أخري و في حالة رفضه او تعنته فحاول ان تحصل علي تاشيرة خروج وعودة اجازة و بعد ذلك قدم استقالتك للشركة بالبريد و خذ ايصال الخطاب وز اذهب لمكتب العمل و باذن الله ستحصل علي اخلاء طرف رغم عنه 
في حالة نزولك اجازة لن تتمكن من دخول المملكة الا بعد انتهاء المدة المتبقية من الاقامة و لا تسمع لاي كلام اخر مع احترامي لجميع الاخوة المهندسين حتي لو غيرت جواز السفر و لو استطعت ان تحصل علي تاشيرة دخول من السفارة فوجود اقامة سارية سيمنعك من دخول المملكة الا في حالة انك دخلت المرة الاولي بدون اخذ بصمة في منفذ الدخول 
و بالتوفيق


----------



## unknownegypt (28 يوليو 2011)

ألاخ م كمال بدر من حق كفيلك لو رجعت يشتكي بمكتب العمل بانه اتضرر من نزولك وطبقا لقانون مكتب العمل من حقه يحرمك من دخول المملكه سنتين على الاقل ودا لانك بحكم عملك اطلعت على اعمال المؤسسة او الشركة وممكن تاثر عليه ودا موجود في قانون مكتب العمل وطبعا دا مش بيحصل الا لو كان الكفيل رجل مؤذي

حكايه متغيرش جوازك انا كنت نازل نهائي من سنه ونص ورسمي ومفيش اي مشكله انما لما جه يدخلوا جواز القنصليه طلبت عدم ممانعه من الشركة القديمه عشان كدا الاخ اللي بيسأل حتا لو نزل نهائي هيغير الجواز بواحد جديد

حاجه اخيره طبعا دلوقتي نظام المملكه خلوا بمجرد خروج تاشيره النهائي بمثابه مستند على اخلاء الطرف الثاني ومبقوش بيحتاج لاخلاء طرف بس لما تنزل مصر ممكن القنصليه تطلب منك عدم ممانعه للدخول ودا اضمن قوانين مكتب العمل وليس الجوازت

بالنسبة للمهندس ياسر البصمه فقط جنائيه وليس ليها علاقه بتائيره دخول او خروج انما هيا ناحيه امنيه يعرفوا بيها سجل جنائي لو كان ليك ودا كلام سامعه من مقدم في الجوازات وانا كنت باصم ونزلت ورجعت عادي
بالنسبة لموضوع لو نزل تاشيره ذهاب وعوده وغير الجواز ممكن يرجع عادي وسيادتك كان معايا زميلي راجع معايا وكان ذهاب وعوده ومكنتش انتهت وغير الجواز ودخل معايا في نفس اليوم وبصم ومفيش اي مشكله

انا مغير 3 شركات في السعوديه واللي بقوله مش كلام اما موضوع الاقامه الساريه فمن حق الكفيل القديم حتا لو الاقامه مش ساريه انه يشتكيك في مكتب العمل وميخلكش تدخل المملكه سنتين قدام

وبعدين انا مشفتش قبل كدا حد بيكتب رقم جواز قديم في جواز جديد قبل كدا 

وربنا ييسر ليك الحال ياهندسه


----------



## عادل مصطفى مصطفى (28 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوتى والله وبصدق صعب اجد كلام معبر عن مدى سعادتى لاهتمامكم بموضوعى وادعوا الله فى هذة الايام 
المباركة ان يجعل هذا الرد والتواصل فى الخير فى ميزان حسناتكم ويرده عليكم بالخير والبركة ويجعل لكم
من ييسر عليكم مشاكلكم ويفرج عنكم اى كرب او هم والله العرب كلهم بخير بارك الله فيكم واتمنى من الله ان 
اجد مواضيع جيدة مفيدة لارفعها على المنتدى ليستفيد كل من يريد العلم 
اخوتى جزاكم الله عنى كل الخير وكل عام وانتم بخير 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م كمال بدر (28 يوليو 2011)

طبعا الاخ unknownegypt : انا معاك انه ممكن يشتكي انه تضرر من نزولي .... بس انا تكلمت فقط علي تأشيرة الخروج النهائي ... وبالطبع تلك التأشيرة تخرج بعد موافقته ... فأني له وافق علي الخوج نهائي وازاي تضرر بعد ما اجي ادخل المملكه... وانا تحدثت عن تجربتي التي لم يمر عليها سوي شهر ونصف ........ والله اعلم وكل عام والجميع بالف خير


----------



## م كمال بدر (28 يوليو 2011)

المهندس عادل .... كلنا اخوتك ... وربنا يوفقك لكل الخير


----------



## unknownegypt (28 يوليو 2011)

اخي الفاضل تضرر لانك اطلعت على الاعمال الخاصة بالمؤسسة وعارف الشغل اللي فيها ماشي ازاي طيعا ممكن ناس تقولك الاخر الللي بيهجص انما دا موجود فعلا وممكن كمان يشتكي الشركه اللي رحت فيها في مكتب العمل كل حاجه ممكن تحصل وحصلت مع زميل ليا واشتكاه كفيله في مكتب العمل وكان هيترحل لولا ان الشركة اللي كنا فيها واصلين وخلصوها مع كفيله القديم وليس الضرر المقصود بيه انه مش لاقي حد مكانك في فرق بين الاتنين 

تاشيرة النهائي بتطلع بعد لما يعملك اخلاء طرف وخلاء الطرف بيقول انك ليس عليك اي مديونيات للشركه وانك اخدت كامل مستحقاتك دا اخلاء الطرف وبردو في الجوزات من حق الكفيل يسحب منك رخصة المرور السعوديه ويسلمها للمرور ودون اعتراض منك ودا في قوانين المملكه ...انا مغير اكتر من شركه وبقالي في المملكه 5 سنين واالي بقوله مش من فراغ

ولما هيزنل مصر ويدخل جوازه اللي عليه تاشيرة النهائي القنصليه هتطلب منه عدم ممانعه من الكفيل القديم واسأل مكاتب السفريات في مصر وانت تعرف

مكتب العمل ليه قواعد
الجوازت ليها قواعد
والاتنين بكملوا بعض 

انا مره بعت للجوازات عشان كنت نازل نهائي وبصمت وحبيت اعرف هل ممكن الدخول وجالي الرد من الجوازات انه مدام مفيش اي حاجه جنائيه ممكن تدخل اما في حاله شكوى للكفيل لمكتب العمل فدا ليها جهه اختصاص تانيه دا الرد اللي جالي من ادارة جوازات الرياض لما بعت استفسر ليهم

واتمنى يكون وضح قصدي


----------



## فراج محمود (29 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم من النظام داخل المملكه الخروج النهائي
ولكن يوجود بعض الحلول الملتويه مثل تغير الجواز والدخل الي المملكه دون اخبر احد مما انتا تعرف وكذ وكذا ولكن ارجوا منك انهاء اجرائاتك رسمي


----------



## عادل مصطفى مصطفى (30 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ unknowunegypt كلامك فى الاول طمنى بما انك صاحب تجربة واتضحت لى الامور اكثر عندما شاركت وتكرمت بردك فى المرة الثانية ولكن يا عزيزى كلامك هذه المرة حرك بعض القلق عندى
فلقد مضيت عقد مع الشركة التى سوف ارجع عليها بالفعل كما اننى دخلت بمهنة نجار وليس مهندس 
فكيف لى ان اطلع على معلومات الشركه بحكم اننى عامل حرفى طمنى بالله عليك
وكل عا وانت والاخوة الكرام بالف خير


----------



## عادل مصطفى مصطفى (30 يوليو 2011)

*استفسار*



م كمال بدر قال:


> شوف يا هندسة .... ربنا يوفقك لكل الخير .... احدثك عن تجربة شخصية لم يمر عليها سوي شهر ونصف ....
> اولا : لابد ان تنهي عقدك بشكل رسمي ( وتحصل علي تأشيرة الخروج النهائي ) وبهذا يعتبر انهاء عقد .... وهنا تستطيع العودة بكل يسر ولا يشترط تغيير الجواز .... ولا يوجد ما يسمي باخلاء طرف او غيرة .... فتأشيرة الخروج النهائي تغني عم كل شيئ .... وبعد عودتك لا يستطيع احد ان يمسك بأذي ... لانك مشيت رسمي ... ولا تهتم باي كلام اخر .. مثل ... انتهاء الاقامة ... اخلاء طرف ... منع دخولك للبلاد .... او اي خزعبلات .... لا يحدث منع دخولك للبلاد الا اذا ثبت تجاوزك لقوانين العمل اولا ثم بنود عقدك ان كان متوافق مع قوانين العمل السعودية وهذا نادرا جدا ما يحدث .... وان يتم ذلك الاثبات في جهة رسمية وبعد تحقيق داخل الشركة وفي الجهة الرسمية ( مكتب العمل - الشرطة ) .... انزل مصر وتعالي علي التاشيؤة الجديدة واول ما تيجي السعودية روح لصاحب الشركة القديمة وخليه يطلب لك واحد شاي سكر زيادة .... وادعيللي


السلام عليكم
اخى المهندس كمال بدر كل عام وانت بخير 
اعرف من كلامك انى اتوكل على الله ومفيش اى مشاكل ان شاء الله خاصة وانى مضيت عقد مع الشركة الجديدة وحنزل ابدا بالاجراءات مباشرة لانى بصراحة هذه اول مرة لى فى السعودية مش عارف ما هى الاجراءات المتبعه
والسلام عليكم


----------



## unknownegypt (3 أغسطس 2011)

يا اخ فراج انامره في شركة كنت نازل منها نهائي ورسمي والمكتب طلب مني تغيير الجواز لان السفاره بتطلب عدم ممانعه من الكفيل القديم 

ياخي اتوكل على الله ومتقلقش وانزل وغير عادي


----------

